# Some XM Channels in Mono!



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that XM (not Sirius) radios have gone mono (no stereo) on several channels lately? The channels I've noticed are 50's on 5, Escape, and Pop2K.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I never noticed a lot of stereo separation on any XM channel...but were there even any stereo recordings made in the 50's? I seem to recall the first stereo LP I bought was in the 60's.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

In 1925 the BBC made radio's first stereo broadcast using a experimental transmitting station. In 1952 Chicago radio station WGN and it's sister station WGNB collaborated on a hourlong sterophonic demonstration broadcast. New York City's WQRX initiated it's first stereophonic broadcast in 1952 and by 1954 was broadcasting all of it's live musical programs in stereophonic sound. In 1958 the first mass produced two channel vinyl records were issued by Audio Fidelity in the USA and Pye in Britain.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Has anyone noticed that XM (not Sirius) radios have gone mono (no stereo) on several channels lately? The channels I've noticed are 50's on 5, Escape, and Pop2K.


It has been going on for a few weeks now. The Blend is another channel that has been mentioned but then went back to stereo. The Groove is also in mono. People on other boards have been asking and to SXM's Facebook and Twitter pages but SXM can't give answer. Someone on another board said that October has the most sports and they have to do some balancing so that could be why. Hopefully it will be temporary.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

scott0702 said:


> Someone on another board said that October has the most sports and they have to do some balancing so that could be why. Hopefully it will be temporary.


Probably true in most years, but I'm guessing their hockey channels aren't using much band width right now (or are they broadcasting a bunch of other non-NHL games?)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Tuned into XM92 two different times today. Two different AHL games being broadcast. But the other NHL channels weren't in use.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

Channel 4 (The 40's) switched to Holiday Traditions over the past holiday season. Most of the programming was old and recorded in monaural. But some of the music played was new enough to be recorded in stereo. I've heard these tracks hundreds of time, and consequently know what they sound like. I noticed that some of the stereo tracks were distinctly missing a channel, and that the opposite channel was being broadcast. In other words, I was listening to two right channels (or two left)! .....like they thought the listeners wouldn't notice......


----------

